# Welcome doinel to the moderator crew



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am pleased to announce that doinel has become am moderator of the French-English forums. 

Glad to have you working with us to keep everything running smoothly here!

Mike


----------



## JamesM

Wonderful!  Congratulations, Doinel.  You have been very helpful to me in the past with my French questions.  I think you are an excellent choice.


----------



## swift

Excellent news and excellent choice indeed!

Bon courage pour la route, Doinel !


----------



## Michelvar

*Mike gives The Power to Doinel (Allegory) *


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Glad you've joined the team *


----------



## doinel

I do hope I won't disappoint anyone and I'm so proud of being one of you.
Thank you alll.
Doinel


----------



## Quaeitur

Welcome to the team Doinel !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,
Tout le monde au complet


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda ao time, Doinel!!!!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenida, doinel!


----------



## frida-nc

A hearty welcome, doinel!


----------



## Kelly B

Excellent choice!


----------



## swift

Kelly B said:


> Excellent choice!


Il ne faut pas trop le lui dire, quand même. Elle aura mal aux chevilles d'ici peu !


----------



## Sowka

*A very warm welcome to the team, Doinel *


----------



## doinel

> Il ne faut pas trop le lui dire, quand même. Elle aura mal aux chevilles d'ici peu !


Bien vu, Swift. D'ailleurs, il va falloir fermer ce fil.
Merci à vous. Je vous souhaite un bel été.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

J'arrive beaucoup trop tard !!! 
Félications doinel, je ne savais pas que tu étais devenue modératrice !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

doinel said:


> [...] Je vous souhaite un bel été.


Alors, après un mois, tu ne demandes pas encore grâce ? 
J'aime bien ton sous-titre, il donne bien le ton.  Est-ce que le trouver a été ta plus grosse prise de tête ? 
Bisettes.


----------



## Nanon

doinel said:


> D'ailleurs, il va falloir fermer ce fil.


Par chance, cela n'est pas arrivé avant que j'aie pu te féliciter ! Bisous (c'est encore permis ?) .


----------



## doinel

Merci 
Bisous et bisettes sont encore admis,  sans modération...


----------



## Punky Zoé

doinel said:


> Bisous et bisettes sont encore admis,  sans modération...


Alors, je décline les bises dans tous leurs suffixes ! 
(je viens de comprendre ton titre )
Clap de fin !


----------



## doinel

Hello Punky,
400 X  clap...

 Tsch, you know, lately the  		strangest things have been going  		through my mind, 'cause I turned forty,  50 		tsch, and I guess I'm going through a  		life crisis or something, I don't know.  		I, uh ... and I'm not worried about aging.   		I'm not one o' those characters, you know.  		Although I'm balding slightly on top, that's  		about the worst you can say about me.  I,  		uh, I think I'm gonna get better as I get  		older, you know?  I think I'm gonna be the- 		the balding virile type, you know, as  virile  		opposed to say the, uh, distinguished  		gray, for instance, you know?


----------

